# Asus T100Taf Tablet wont boot From USB Drive



## chitownmike (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a Asus Tablet model T100Taf that has a detachable keyboard.

When I power it up it requests a BIOS Password (which I stupidly added one day when I was in the BIOS playing around when I couldn't get it to start up). Anyway I know the password, and it moves on from there.

There error message I get is:

Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change be the cause.
1. Insert your Windows installation disk and restart your computer.
2. Choose your language settings and press "next"
3. Click "repair your computer"
Status: oxc0000185

I have tried restarting this computer a number of times with a usb flash drive but I can't get windows to load.
It just sits there for awhile (maybe a minute) then goes back to the bios password. I can get to the bios screen from the error screen and it does recognize my flash drive and I change to boot from it. 

I know my flash drive will boot to the windows install because I can insert it in my laptop and it will do just that.

This is giving me a headache. Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

In the bios make sure that you enable Legacy mode and disable Secure boot. If you still have issues then see if you can boot in Windows recovery environment as follows and we can try some possible repairs.

*How to boot to Safe mode when no repair Disk*

Press the power on button to start and shut down the computer 2-3 times and the Windows Recovery Environment should come up to the troubleshooting options menu.

• Select Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings
• After your PC restarts
• Select Safe Mode or Safe Mode with Networking
• If Safe Mode does not work then select command prompt.

Let me know if you can get this far and we can try some repair options


----------

